# Challenge4MTB 2014 - Rennserie Ostwestfalen, Südniedersachsen



## Vokkar (18. November 2013)

Liebe Offroad-Gemeinde,

ich freue mich informieren zu können, dass es auch in 2014 weitergeht mit unserer beliebten norddeutschen Rennserie Challenge 4 MTB.

Ich werde an dieser Stelle wie bereits im letzten Jahr die Informationen zusammentragen, um Euch immer auf dem Laufenden zuhalten, was Termine und deren Änderungen angeht.

Folgende Veranstaltungen sind für 2014 geplant:
06.04.2014 Warm-up Marathon Hellental 
10.05.2014 Race to Sky, Boffzen
25.05.2014 Schaeferwerk Marathon Dassel 
07.06.2014 XC-Rennen Kollerbeck 
21.06.2014 Bergsprint Driburg 
06.07.2014 Allersheimer Marathon Neuhaus i.S.
20.09.2014 Stadtpark-Terminator CC Holzminden (1)

(1) mit Abschlussveranstaltung

In die Wertung kommen bei Durchführung aller Veranstaltungen 4 oder 5 von 7 Rennen. (Anpassungen bei Rennausfällen noch möglich)

Dieser Post wird laufend aktualisiert, Info darüber im Threadverlauf.

Startberechtigt sind Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. Die Hobbyfahrer werden in den einzelnen, üblichen Klassen gewertet. Die Lizenzfahrer werden in einer Klasse (m/w) gewertet.

Na dann viel Spaß bei der Rennplanung für 2014.
Kommt gut durch den Winter und eine erfolgreiche Vorbereitung.

Wir sehen uns!
Sportiver Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## Dirkinho (18. November 2013)

Schick. Rennplanung fuer 2014 wenn ich korrigieren duerfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (18. November 2013)

Für die Facebook-Fans, gibts hier noch einige Informationen:

https://www.facebook.com/challenge4mtb


Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert, sonst einfach in Facebook suchen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mtb4life (18. November 2013)

klingt gut! Dieses Jahr leider verpasst als neu OWLer


----------



## TIGERBEAT (18. November 2013)

13.04. für Hellental wäre bitter. Da der Kellerwald Marathon nächstes Jahr, eine Woche früher als sonst, ebenfalls am 13.04. stattfindet.


----------



## uwero (18. November 2013)

... und am 13.04. sind schon Osterferien in NRW .... da sind ggf. einige im Trainingslager, bzw. unterwegs


----------



## manuel e. (19. November 2013)

Schön, das so zeitig die Termine stehen. Finde aber leider Barntrup nicht in der Liste.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## strandi (19. November 2013)

Ich war mal so frei und habe die Termine auf bikecalendar.eu eingetragen 
Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Vokkar (19. November 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und habe die Termine auf bikecalendar.eu eingetragen
> Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!


 
super, danke.

Ja Barntrup ist leider raus.

Termin für Hellental ist noch nicht fix, evtl. passt der dann doch noch mit Kellerwald.

Grüße
V


----------



## dackmo (28. November 2013)

Race 2 Sky kollidiert leider auch mit Saalhausen(Nutrixxion Trophy).
2 schöne Rennen an einem Tag, da fällt einem die Entscheidung wieder nicht leicht....


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2013)

ich starte in saalhausen.
da kann man sich gleich bei einem der ersten rennen richtig abschießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (15. Januar 2014)

Newsflash:
Warm-up in Hellental bereits am 06. April!!!
Passt also doch mit Kellerwald.
Wir sehen uns.
V


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2014)

sauber! 

see ya


----------



## Maracuja10 (15. Januar 2014)

Super


----------



## TIGERBEAT (15. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut.


----------



## Dirkinho (15. Januar 2014)

Scheisse


----------



## uwero (15. Januar 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Race 2 Sky kollidiert leider auch mit Saalhausen(Nutrixxion Trophy).
> 2 schöne Rennen an einem Tag, da fällt einem die Entscheidung wieder nicht leicht....



Wir wollen das Race to Sky auf den 17.05.verlegen. Dies war leider nicht möglich, da dann die Location nicht zur Verfügung steht.

Für 2014 wird es wieder eine interessante Strecke geben, wir planen den Trail-Anteil deutlich zu erhöhen, eine kleinere Runde zu fahren und öfters an den Zuschauern vorbei zu kommen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (15. Januar 2014)

uwero schrieb:


> Für 2014 wird es wieder eine interessante Strecke geben, wir planen den Trail-Anteil deutlich zu erhöhen, eine kleinere Runde zu fahren und öfters an den Zuschauern vorbei zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Super, freut mich zu hören!!!


----------



## Vokkar (30. Januar 2014)

Bergsprint am 21.06. steht 

Grüße
V


----------



## dackmo (31. Januar 2014)

Detmolds 3 Stunden fallen laut CH4MTB FB-Gruppe aus.


----------



## Vokkar (1. Februar 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Detmolds 3 Stunden fallen laut CH4MTB FB-Gruppe aus.


 Dreck


----------



## dackmo (2. Februar 2014)

Ist zwar noch etwas hin, aber gibt es schon was von den beiden letzten Rennen, Höxter Sprint und Terminator? Finden die statt?


----------



## Vokkar (4. Februar 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch etwas hin, aber gibt es schon was von den beiden letzten Rennen, Höxter Sprint und Terminator? Finden die statt?


Is noch offen, HoMi Stadtpark wird wohl am Freitag bei der JHV vom RSH entschieden

*Edith:* Alles unklar, der Vorstand vom RSH will keine Arbeit investieren. Der Terminator steht also mehr als auf der Kippe. Ne endgültige Entscheidung soll's im April geben.


----------



## teutotrail (21. Februar 2014)

Wo bleibt den der Schnee? Im Hellental am 6.4 ?????


----------



## TIGERBEAT (21. Februar 2014)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Is noch offen, HoMi Stadtpark wird wohl am Freitag bei der JHV vom RSH entschieden
> 
> *Edith:* Alles unklar, der Vorstand vom RSH will keine Arbeit investieren. Der Terminator steht also mehr als auf der Kippe. Ne endgültige Entscheidung soll's im April geben.




Das ist echt schade. War ein sehr schönes Rennen.


----------



## dackmo (22. Februar 2014)

Finde ich auch! Aber diese Jahr wird sowieso entspannter, da ich nicht mehr in deiner Klasse fahre!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (22. Februar 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Finde ich auch! Aber diese Jahr wird sowieso entspannter, da ich nicht mehr in deiner Klasse fahre!



Haha das ist eher für mich gut. Einer weniger vor mir.  Aber erstmal abwarten was nachrückt dieses Jahr. Man kann sich ja immer noch um die Gesamtplatzierung duellieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingberger (24. Februar 2014)

Wann wird denn die Online-Anmeldung für Hellental geöffnet? Gibt's schon einen Termin?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (1. März 2014)

Online-Anmeldung Hellental ist offen: KLICK HIER


----------



## NoBrakeR (6. März 2014)

Die Online-Anmeldung für Dassel ist jetzt auch freigeschaltet auf unserer neu gestalteten Webseite

http://www.sollinglauf.de

Es steht noch ein Server-Umzug bevor, also falls es zu kurzen Ausfällen kommen sollte, einfach später nochmal versuchen.

Wir haben auf mehrfachen Wunsch die Langstrecke für Damen von 4 auf 3 Runden verkürzt.


----------



## Vokkar (14. März 2014)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Is noch offen, HoMi Stadtpark wird wohl am Freitag bei der JHV vom RSH entschieden
> 
> *Edith:* Alles unklar, der Vorstand vom RSH will keine Arbeit investieren. Der Terminator steht also mehr als auf der Kippe. Ne endgültige Entscheidung soll's im April geben.



Sieht wieder gut für den Terminator aus, wird in Eigenregie von der Jugendfraktion mit Unterstützung von Brandschutz Lorenz organisiert (so zumindest mein Infostand). 
*Also: *Neuer Veranstalter und gleiches Rennen.
Ich baue auf Euch, das Ihr die Jungs nicht enttäuscht und ihr Engagement durch fleißige Meldung belohnt!

Grüße und sonnige schneefreie Trails
V


----------



## Vokkar (15. März 2014)

Post #1 ist aktuell:
Änderung: gewertet werden 5 von 8 Rennen.


----------



## Vokkar (6. April 2014)

Rum isser der Start in die Challenge!

Es war mir ein Fest mich heute bei diesen Bedingungen von Euch verblasen zu lassen.

Mein Bericht hier:
http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2014.html

Sportiver Gruß und bis nächste Woche im Kellerwald.

Vokkar


----------



## salatbauchvieh (6. April 2014)

erstes Rennen ist nun vorbei, schön war es, lecker war es und wie immer mit viel Sonnenschein!


----------



## teutotrail (7. April 2014)

Leider hat sich meine Sattelstütze nach 34km in seine Einzelteile aufgelöst.  Aber sonst war es ein schönes Rennen.Endlich mal wieder Staub an Rad.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (14. April 2014)

Nach dem Start in Hellental geht beim Race to Sky weiter mit der Challenge.
Die Online-Anmeldung für das Race to Sky in Boffzen ist online: hier müsst ihr klicken (Sportident)
Mehr Infos sie Ausschreibung -> klick
Sehen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (30. April 2014)

Das Race to Sky 2014 findet am 10.05.2014 in Boffzen (Weserbergland) statt. Das Rennen ist Bestandteil der Challenge4MTB. In 2014 gibt es eine neue Rennstrecke. 

Nach dem Start geht es über Wiesen-/Feldwege zur legendären Himmelsleiter. Dort heißt es auf ca. 1km und 200 Höhenmeter Vollgas zu geben. Wer oben den Maximalpuls nicht erreicht hat - der hat etwas falsch gemacht oder besitzt keine Renngene. Das Schöne: die Himmelsleiter ist kerzengerade und Ihr seht Eure Mitfahrer/Opfer/Konkurrenten/Freunde vor und hinter Euch.

Nach der Himmelsleiter geht es über neue Trails zurück zur Grillhütte. Auf dem Gelände gibt es wieder den bekannten CC-Parcour. Eure Fans und Groupies haben hier jede Menge Möglichkeiten Euch anzufeuern, fast alle Streckenteile sind dort einsehbar.

Nähe Infos gibt es unter: http://wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite195.html

Für die Langstreckenradler: keine Angst die Strecke ist nicht zu kurz ;-))))

Lasst Euch das Event nicht entgehen, bis zum 10.05.2014 in Boffzen.

Kette rechts und Fullgazzz, Gruß Uwe


----------



## Vokkar (11. Mai 2014)

Das erste Schlammrennen der Challenge is rum und was soll ich sagen: Geil wars, auch wenn's mich persönlich echt Überwindung gekostet hat.
Bericht wie immer hier: http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2014.html
Freue mich schon auf Dassel, dann hoffentlich wieder bei Staub auf der Piste.
Wir sehen uns in zwei Wochen.
Sportiver Gruß
V


----------



## NoBrakeR (12. Mai 2014)

Und weiter geht's mit den Challenge4MTB-Rennen:
Am 25. Mai 2014 findet im Rahmen unseres Sollinglauf-Wochenendes wieder der Schäferwerk MTB-Marathon in Dassel am Solling statt. 

Das Rennen geht über bis zu 4 Runden mit insgesamt 56 km / 1440 Hm. Der Kurs ist abwechslungsreich mit hohem Trailanteil und insbesondere bei Nässe recht anspruchsvoll. Jede Runde führt durchs Dasseler Stadion, wo für das leibliche Wohl von Startern und Zuschauern ausgiebig gesorgt wird. Duschen und MTB Waschplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden. Für alle Klassensieger stehen unsere handgefertigten Pokale und viele Preise bereit. Jeder Starter nimmt außerdem an der Tombola teil.

Die Zeiterfassung erfolgt dieses Jahr mit einer Startnummer mit Transponder, der beim Überfahren einer Matte erfasst wird.

Weitere Infos und Anmeldung: http://www.sollinglauf.de 

Wir gehen davon aus, dass das Wetter dieses Jahr besser wird als im letzten Jahr (schlechter geht ja auch kaum ). Die 16 Tage Vorhersage sagt zumindest für den Samstag schon mal 28°C an...

Das Team NoBrake freut sich auf euch, eine rege Beteiligung und ein tolles Event.


----------



## onkel_c (12. Mai 2014)

NoBrakeR schrieb:


> ... Die 16 Tage Vorhersage sagt zumindest für den Samstag schon mal 28°C an.......



da ist wohl der wunsch der vater des gedanken, verstehe ich ja. aber im allgemeinen schaffen es die 'wetterfrösche' kaum noch das wetter für 24h im voraus zuverlässig anzusagen! ich wünsche euch das beste .


----------



## Vokkar (13. Mai 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> da ist wohl der wunsch der vater des gedanken, verstehe ich ja. aber im allgemeinen schaffen es die 'wetterfrösche' kaum noch das wetter für 24h im voraus zuverlässig anzusagen! ich wünsche euch das beste .


 
Nenene, NoBrakeR hat Recht, das wird *trocken und warm* und deshalb hab ich auch schon gemeldet!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Mai 2014)

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht von uns und weitere 650 Bilder. Das Race2sky hat trotz der wenigen Kilometer auf dem Papier richtig laune gemacht. Danke dafür.	BERICHT UND BILDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (14. Mai 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht von uns und weitere 650 Bilder. Das Race2sky hat trotz der wenigen Kilometer auf dem Papier richtig laune gemacht. Danke dafür.	BERICHT UND BILDER


 
Sauber, sehr schöner Bericht!
Danke!


----------



## uwero (19. Mai 2014)

Laut Wetterbericht sieht es dieses Jahr in Dassel nach perfekten Bedingungen aus! 21 Grad, genau meine Renntemperatur!


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (20. Mai 2014)

Joa, temperatur ist so weit ok, ich werd mir die Piste mittwoch Abend mal anschauen. Sofern ich sie noch wieder finde, Waldarbeiter waren wieder sehr fleißig..


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Mai 2014)

Freuen uns schon richtig auf Dassel und werden mit einigen Leuten und auch Renneinsteigern anreisen.


----------



## sobr21 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich trete am 07. Juni zum Kollerbecker MTB Rennen an.
Das ist mein erstes Marathon überhaupt und ich habe keine Vergleichswerte zu anderen Fahrern, Leistung, Strecke, Vorbereitung etc.

Da ich ungern in eiskaltes Wasser springe möchte ich ein paar Fragen los werden damit ich wenn möglich mit relativ solider Vorbereitung antreten kann.

Welche Reifen?
Ich habe 2x Racing Ralph Evo (30%), 2x Nobby Nic Evo (90%), 1x X-King non-RaceSport (20%), 1x X-King Racesport (80%), 1x MK II RaceSport (40%), 1x RaceKing Supersonic (90%)
Ich tendiere zu NN vorne, RaRa hinten - bei Schlamm auch NN hinten.

Welche Kassete?
11-34 (mittelschwer abgenutzt) oder die neue 11-32?

Helm
MTB-Helm oder Fullface (950g)
Tendiere zum Normalhelm.

Terrain
Sind das nur Feldwege/Waldwege und Asphalt? Keine Drops oder was Schwieriges?

Welches Bike?
26er Hardtail mit 100mm (11Kg) oder 29er Fully (120/120) 13,5 Kg
Tendiere zum Hardtail.

Training
Wie trainiere ich am besten dafür?
HighSpeed Strecke fahren, kurze Intervall-uphill-sprints, lange uphill sprints,... weitere Ideen?

Sonst etwas interessantes was ich wissen muss?


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (22. Mai 2014)

Also für Kollerbeck brauchst Du weder viel Federweg noch grobes Profil.


----------



## dackmo (22. Mai 2014)

Also ich nehme X-King Front und Raceking Rear mit Hardtail(hab auch nicht das Luxusproblem hier wählen zu müssen ). Wie immer!  

Keine Drops etc.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dackmo (22. Mai 2014)

Und als bestes Training rate ich zum Rennen fahren! Z. B.  In Dassel am kommenden Sonntag.  ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2014)

auf der strecke kann man auch vorne und hinten speedking fahren.


----------



## kettenteufel (24. Mai 2014)

Darf man in Dassel auch starten wenn man in Besitz einer Lizenz ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2014)

laut ausschreibung nicht.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. Mai 2014)

Dassel hat richtig richtig laune gemacht und der Kuchen mhmmmmm. Aber einen Vorschlag hätte ich, die leckeren Salate versteckt ihr immer hinter dem Kuchen, statt draußen bei den Bratwürsten und Steaks die Pommesalternative hinzustellen.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (27. Mai 2014)

In der zweiten Runde musste ich in den schlammigen Abfahrten (wo das Bike eh langgefahren ist wo es wollte) einige Fahrer(innen) der Klassen u15 - u11 überrunden. Das war schon grenzwertig...


----------



## onkel_c (27. Mai 2014)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> In der zweiten Runde musste ich in den schlammigen Abfahrten (wo das Bike eh langgefahren ist wo es wollte) einige Fahrer(innen) der Klassen u15 - u11 überrunden. Das war schon grenzwertig...



also mein bike ist da lang gefahren wo ICH es wollte. und die 'jungs' sind  auf zuruf auch da geblieben wo sie waren. das fand ich als nicht so tragisch. im übrigen gebührt ihnen auch anerkennug. das war sicherlich nicht ohne für die kiddies.

btw: lob an den veranstalter. zu der zusätzlichen technisierung durch nässe konntet ihr natürlich nichts. aber die abfahrten waren schön und haben echt laune gemacht. man durfte nur nicht zu langsam werden ...


----------



## sobr21 (27. Mai 2014)

Sorry für die späte Antwort und das evtl. dadurch fälschlicherweise suggerierte Desinteresse.
Leider konnte ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein, da ich bei der Wahl eingeteilt war :-(

Ich muss noch 1-2 Fragen zu Kollerbeck los werden ...

Über welche Streckenlänge geht die Steigung (irgendwo zwischen 17-19%) am Ende?
Musik auf einem Ohr wäre wohl gemeingefährlich und verboten nehme ich an?!
Wie viele Leute werden da erfahrungsgemäß in "meiner Klasse" (26Jahre, männlich) starten?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (28. Mai 2014)

@sobr21 , der Anstieg kurz vor dem Ziel wird für dich evtl. für mich egal wie, eine gefühlte Ewigkeit dauern, am Ende ist er aber nur ca. 100 Meter. Es starten mehrere Altersklassen zusammen, du wirst also nie alleine sein mit deinen Problemen (falls du welche hast) auf der Strecke, noch dazu ist es ein Rundkurs und alle kommen wieder und wieder und wieder. Wenn du wissen möchtest wie es ist von Lars und Konsorten überrundet zu werden (spreche da aus Eigenerfahrung) kannst du dies an der Autobahn üben! Einfach hinstellen und den Autos nachschauen...

Du hast dir genau das richtige "erste" Rennen für dich rausgesucht. Alles wird gut!!!


----------



## Vokkar (29. Mai 2014)

sobr21 schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort und das evtl. dadurch fälschlicherweise suggerierte Desinteresse.
> Leider konnte ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein, da ich bei der Wahl eingeteilt war :-(
> 
> Ich muss noch 1-2 Fragen zu Kollerbeck los werden ...
> ...



Moinsen,

etwas spät (war unterwegs) zwar, aber dennoch zu deinen Fragen:
Reifenwahl ist wetterabhängig, bei Schönwetter ist die Strecke mit Slicks machbar. NoNi brauchste aber auch bei Regenwetter nicht unbedingt, hängt halt auch etwas von deiner Fahrtechnik und davon was du so gewöhnt bist ab.

Ob du als Kassette max 32 oder 34 Z hinten fährst ist fast egal, die Rampe zum Ende der Runde ist zwar steil aber nicht lang, die bekommt man auch mit 32Z weggedrückt.
Fullface-Helm und Fully ist definitiv overdressed, keine technischen Herausforderungen, alles Wiese, Feld, Asphalt, Waldwege (keine Drops o.Ä.).

Musik auf dem Ohr bei Rennen halte ich ohnehin für problematisch, Ausnahme wäre nur, wenn du nie (wirklich nie!) Gefahr läufst überholt zu werden. Spätestens wenn einer von hinten kommt ist der Überholende nämlich dankbar, wenn du die Aufforderung links oder rechts zu bleiben auch hörst (und dich dann dran hälst).

Im vergangenen Jahr waren in deiner Altersklasse (Rennen2) 19 Starter auf der Strecke, da war das Wetter aber auch echt schlecht. Viel mehr als 40 werden es aber auch in diesem Jahr wohl kaum werden. Dafür ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend Platz.

Viel Spaß bei deinem ersten Rennen und viel Erfolg.
Wir sehen uns Pfingsten.

V

PS: Der Siggi hat nen schönen Bericht zu Dassel geschrieben: http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2014.html

Und säckeweise Bilder von Dassel gibt es hier: http://www.sollinglauf.de/fotos/


----------



## Maracuja10 (8. Juni 2014)

Schönes schnelles Rennen in Kollerbeck! Hat Spaß gemacht trotz der Hitzeschlacht ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2014)

wurde lizenz und hobby zusammen gewertet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (8. Juni 2014)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Schönes schnelles Rennen in Kollerbeck! Hat Spaß gemacht trotz der Hitzeschlacht ;-)
> 
> Hier ist mein kleiner Bericht zum Rennen: http://www.christian-ochsen.de/2014/06/challenge-4-mtb-xc-rennen-kollerbeck.html



Glückwunsch Christian! Schöner Bericht und noch schöneres Ergebnis


----------



## dackmo (8. Juni 2014)

Schönes Rennen, auch wenn ich leider bereits in der ersten Runde ausgeschieden bin wegen Sturz.
Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal an die Ersthelfer und vor allem an den gelduldigen Krankenhaus Fahrer!

Hat ganz zufällig jemand in dem schnellen Teilstück zwischen den beiden Bächen eine weiße RudiProject Brille gefunden?


----------



## v3lo (10. Juni 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Schönes Rennen, auch wenn ich leider bereits in der ersten Runde ausgeschieden bin wegen Sturz.
> Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal an die Ersthelfer und vor allem an den gelduldigen Krankenhaus Fahrer!
> 
> Hat ganz zufällig jemand in dem schnellen Teilstück zwischen den beiden Bächen eine weiße RudiProject Brille gefunden?



Leider nein zur Brille, von einem Sturz mit plattem Reifen bin ich aber auch nicht verschohnt geblieben, mein Mitgefühl hast du also.
Konnte Gott Sei Dank nach einem Reifenwechsel wieder weiter fahren...trotzdem schade ums Ergebnis (( den Anschluss konnte ich 
dadurch natürlich nicht mehr finden. Hoffe dir gehts inzwischen besser?

Will aber heißen, die Strecke hat mir soviel Spaß gemacht, dass ich trotz Sturz Bock hatte weiter zu fahren . 

Hätte nur ein bisschen mehr technisches Geschick abverlangt werden können meiner Meinung nach, die Strecke war 
wirklich ziemlich einfach.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (10. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> wurde lizenz und hobby zusammen gewertet?



Zumindest bei der Siegerehrung


----------



## v3lo (10. Juni 2014)

Wer hat Bilder gemacht?


----------



## dackmo (10. Juni 2014)

Danke! Geht so, besser als Samstag und Sonntag, aber den Gips kann ich wohl noch länger tragen und die Fäden werden nächste Woche gezogen. Mal schauen was mit dem Angeschlagenen Rahmen passiert (Crash Replacement).

Ich finde soll familiären Rennen auch immer wieder schön! Aber einen Punkt hätte ich doch noch aus gegebenem Anlass als Verbesserungsvorschlag. 
Man sollte doch einen Saniwagen oder zumindest einen Sani mit Ausruestung vor Ort haben. Bei mir haben die sehr netten und  hilfsbereiten Helfer erst mal jemanden der sich auskennt (Krankenschwester) und Material zum Verbinden suchen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Zumindest bei der Siegerehrung


danke!

frage mich nur warum die angaben aus der ausschreibung nicht mal durchgezogen werden.


----------



## TKS (10. Juni 2014)

Ist doch egal ob Lizenzfahrer oder nicht. Der Unterschied sind 30 EUR die man am Jahresanfang überweist und dafür eine Plastikkarte bekommt. Über schnelle Beine sagt das nichts aus ;-) War ein schönes Rennen, mich hat leider meine Allergie ab dem Feld mit dem heuwendenden Trekker für die Hälfte der Runde jeweils lahmgelegt. Ein bisschen technischer ;-) hätte es auch sein können und ein paar Höhenmeter pro Runde mehr. Ansonsten eine schöne, familiäre gelungene und nette Veranstaltung mit klasse Parkplatz.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (11. Juni 2014)

Och so n Stündchen Ballern ganz ohne "Technik" ist doch auch mal ganz schön.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Juni 2014)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Och so n Stündchen Ballern ganz ohne "Technik" ist doch auch mal ganz schön.


dafür jibbet doch eigentlich straßenrennen


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (11. Juni 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dafür jibbet doch eigentlich straßenrennen


Und den Iburg Bergsprint


----------



## Vokkar (11. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> frage mich nur warum die angaben aus der ausschreibung nicht mal durchgezogen werden.


 
Die Aussage aus Post#1 bezieht sich auf die C4MTB-Wertung, wenn hier ein Lizenzfahrer in die Wertung der Challenge versehntlich mit reinrutscht und ihr das feststellt gebt mir ne kurze PM.
Gruß
V


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Juni 2014)

Kleiner Bericht ist nun inkl. Link zu Bildern online. Wir fanden es mal wieder mehr als GUT in Kollerbeck. HIER KLICKEN ZUM BERICHT


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2014)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Die Aussage aus Post#1 bezieht sich auf die C4MTB-Wertung, wenn hier ein Lizenzfahrer in die Wertung der Challenge versehntlich mit reinrutscht und ihr das feststellt gebt mir ne kurze PM.
> Gruß
> V



bezog mich nur auf das rennen in kollerbeck, da hier in der ausschreibung vor jedem rennen HOBBY stand.


----------



## TKS (11. Juni 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Kleiner Bericht ist nun inkl. Link zu Bildern online. Wir fanden es mal wieder mehr als GUT in Kollerbeck. HIER KLICKEN ZUM BERICHT



Danke an die Eulen fürs Anfeuern an der Steigung und die vielen guten Fotos!!!!


----------



## teutotrail (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn es bis Samstag trocken bleibt ist die Strecke bis auf ein ca.10 qm großes und 40cm tiefes Matschloch in einem  sehr guten Zustand.
Also Gummistiefel nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing_2006 (18. Juni 2014)

Wann gehts denn Samstag los?


----------



## teutotrail (18. Juni 2014)

Der Krampf gegen die Uhr geht um 14:01 los. Ich habe mal etwas Wasser aus dem Loch laufen lassen. Für die Nichtschwimmer habe heute ich eine Umfahrung (ca 3Km Umweg) geschüppt.
Wir haben am Samstag etwas Personalmangel,es kann am Grill und bei der Anmeldung zu Wartezeiten kommen.Einige Vereinsmitglieder sind, ohne rechtzeitig Bescheit zu geben mal eben in Urlaub gefahren.


----------



## Vokkar (21. Juni 2014)

teutotrail schrieb:


> ...Wir haben am Samstag etwas Personalmangel,es kann am Grill und bei der Anmeldung zu Wartezeiten kommen.Einige Vereinsmitglieder sind, ohne rechtzeitig Bescheid zu geben mal eben in Urlaub gefahren.



Jaja, das Vereinsleben, aus meiner Sicht ja komplett überbewertet, da hatte ich auch schon viel Spaß mit.

Aber ernsthaft: Eine schöne, kuschelige Veranstaltung! Und heute hab ich mich im Anschluss sogar zu ner Bratwurst überreden lassen (danke Siggi!). Seht zu, dasses nicht der letzte Bergsprint gewesen ist, wär schade drum!

Und auch wenn ich heute sportlich nix gerissen habe: Vielen Dank für einen gelungenen Tag im Namen des MTB.

Meinen Bericht findet ihr *HIER*

Sportiver Gruß
Vokkar


----------



## Udo_B. (21. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe doch nächstes Jahr die komplette Strecke fahren zu können.

In der Zeitlupe habe ich jetzt auch das Schild und das Flatterband im Gebüsch gesehen,
da muss ich wohl mit Puls 180 und Tunnelblick dran vorbeigerauscht sein.


----------



## v3lo (22. Juni 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> Danke an die Eulen fürs Anfeuern an der Steigung und die vielen guten Fotos!!!!



Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt nach Fotos (


----------



## TKS (22. Juni 2014)

v3lo schrieb:


> Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt nach Fotos (



Dem Link folgen, dann gibts haufenweise Fotos von gequälten Gesichtern


----------



## teutotrail (22. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer des Bergsprints, wenn wir nächstes Jahr genug Helfer zusammen bekommen wird es auch wieder einen Bergsprint geben.


----------



## TKS (22. Juni 2014)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer des Bergsprints, wenn wir nächstes Jahr genug Helfer zusammen bekommen wird es auch wieder einen Bergsprint geben.


Super, danke für das tolle Rennen.


----------



## Sollingfighter (23. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank an Matthias und alle Helfer und Streckenposten.
Eine schöne kleine Veranstaltung mit sehr vielen netten Menschen.
Hab mich kurz nach dem Start zwar etwas verfahren, was aber nicht an der Organisation lag.
Und Kopf hoch Matthias, vielleicht kriegt Ihr es ja nächstes Jahr doch wieder hin. Ich wäre auf jeden fall wieder dabei.
Dann hoffentlich Fit und mit besserer Orientierung.
Bis bald.
Siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (23. Juni 2014)

v3lo schrieb:


> Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt nach Fotos (


HIER, sind einige


----------



## Deleted298378 (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
gibt es vom Sonntag irgendwo Fotos? Habe schon verzweifelt im Internet gesucht.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Juli 2014)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht zu dem Rennen in Neuhaus. Hat uns mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. HIER KLICKEN


----------



## Vokkar (24. August 2014)

Zurück aus dem Urlaub mit einer schlechten Nachricht: Sprintrennen in Höxter fällt wegen fehlender Genehmigungen leider aus.
Damit haben wir noch 7 Rennen, wieviele in der Wertung bleiben (Anzahl Streichergebnisse) kläre ich noch.


----------



## Tourer1 (28. August 2014)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem Urlaub mit einer schlechten Nachricht: Sprintrennen in Höxter fällt wegen fehlender Genehmigungen leider aus.
> Damit haben wir noch 7 Rennen, wieviele in der Wertung bleiben (Anzahl Streichergebnisse) kläre ich noch.




Hallo,

gibt es denn schon eine Info über die Rennwertung-Streichergebnisse usw.

Grüsse


Tourer


----------



## Vokkar (30. August 2014)

Also in die Wertung kommen 4/7 Rennen. 
So steht's auch in den Statuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tourer1 (21. September 2014)

Hallo,

hier noch einmal ein Dankeschön an die Organisatoren und Veranstalter der Challenge4MTB,

es hat richtig Spass gemacht! Viele abwechslungsreiche Rennen bei denen Vielseitigkeit gefragt war.

Schöne Serie bei der ich auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei bin!


Tourer


----------



## Vokkar (21. September 2014)

So Mädels und Jungs, 
die Messe ist gelesen und alle Pokale sind verteilt. Schön dass ihr alle dabei wart und nunmehr bleibt nur noch euch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch zu wünschen. 
Bleibt fit über den Winter und dann hoffentlich bis zum Warm-up in Hellental. 
Alles weitere dann im nächsten Fred zur Challenge4MTB 2015.
Sportiver Gruß. 
Vokkar
BRT


----------



## teutotrail (24. September 2014)

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch? Ich hoffe der Winter wird so wie der Letzte und der Rutsch verschont uns.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. September 2014)

Die C4MTB ist und bleibt eine schöne MTB-Serie. Sollten Rennen fehlen könnt ihr ja evtl. Rinteln oder Hiddenhausen anfragen, finde die würden beide zu euch passen und haben beide bereits ihr 2. Rennen gehabt. 

Hier nun unser letzter Bericht zur C4MTB 2014 mit vielen Bildern im Link. KLICKERDIEKLACK

Grüße Moni und Frank


----------



## tangoba62 (25. September 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Die C4MTB ist und bleibt eine schöne MTB-Serie. Sollten Rennen fehlen könnt ihr ja evtl. Rinteln oder Hiddenhausen anfragen, finde die würden beide zu euch passen und haben beide bereits ihr 2. Rennen gehabt.
> 
> Hier nun unser letzter Bericht zur C4MTB 2014 mit vielen Bildern im Link. KLICKERDIEKLACK
> 
> Grüße Moni und Frank




Zum Ende der Saison muß ich doch nun endlich mal ein großes Lob an die tollen Berichterstatter senden. Hab euch relativ spät entdeckt aber der Genuss beim Lesen ist umso höher !!  

Freue mich schon auf 2015 !!

Gruß Udo


----------



## Tourer1 (27. September 2014)

Noch ist die Saison nicht ganz zu Ende,

wenn jemand mal Lust hat im Zweierteam durch den herbstlichen Harzwald zu fahren, kann ich Euch

diesen Event nur empfehlen http://www.ramberg-ol.de/cgi-bin/veran/show2.pl?&id=id19389767277 

Hier jagt man nicht nur Anschlag dem Pokal hinterher, sondern muss auch mal das Köpfchen benutzen.

Macht richtig Spass, top organisierte Veranstaltung mit guter Verpflegung!



Gruss Tourer


----------



## Vokkar (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo C4MTB-Beobachter,

hier gehts weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/challenge4mtb-2015-rennserie-ostwestfalen-suedniedersachsen.740984/

Viel Spaß
Vokkar


----------



## Dirkinho (9. Januar 2015)

ganz exzellent

Stenger Cup ist am 19.9. Passt also mit Stadtpark


----------

